# Milwaukee Bucks vs. Dallas Mavericks Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan

*Milwaukee Bucks (24-34)* vs. *Dallas Mavericks(39-21)*​*March 8th, 2005*

Last Game: Bucks-104 Dallas-123 ​
Location: Bradley Center​






*Starting Lineups:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">

*Versus:*​​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="TERRY, JASON" TITLE="TERRY, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/TERRY, JASON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FINLEY, MICHAEL" TITLE="FINLEY, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/FINLEY, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, JOSH" TITLE="HOWARD, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/HOWARD, JOSH.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NOWITZKI, DIRK" TITLE="NOWITZKI, DIRK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/NOWITZKI, DIRK.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HENDERSON, ALAN" TITLE="HENDERSON, ALAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/HENDERSON, ALAN.jpg">​
*Key Matchup!*​*Joe Smith Vs. Dirk Nowitzki*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="NOWITZKI, DIRK" TITLE="NOWITZKI, DIRK" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/NOWITZKI, DIRK.jpg">​
*The Mavs will be hungry after a home loss to the Lakers last night, and the Bucks have had the last 2 days off. Dirk will be playing this game. Joe Smith has to do all he can to at least keep Dirk in check. If Dirk goes off like we all know he can, I don't think the Bucks stand a chance. If Joe can hold him to 22-25, we probably will be in striking distance of a victory! Welcome home Devin!!* 

*Prediction- Bucks-96** Mavs-108*

*Too. Much. Dirk.*


----------



## Tersk

Mavs Game Thread :wave:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Preview*

*Preview:​
About the Mavericks: 
Michael Finley (left calf) and Dirk Nowitzki (left knee) had been sidelined with injuries but returned Thursday against the Lakers. Erick Dampier (right foot) and Jerry Stackhouse (groin) are still sidelined. Coach Don Nelson will not be with the team after remaining in Dallas to be with his wife, who had surgery.

PLAYER TO WATCH:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NOWITZKI, DIRK" TITLE="NOWITZKI, DIRK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/NOWITZKI, DIRK.jpg"> Dirk Nowitzki, PF
Dallas is hyping the former Bucks draft choice as a most valuable player candidate and a case could certainly be made for him. Entering play Thursday, Nowitzki was averaging career highs in scoring (26.9), rebounding (10.1), assists (3.1) and blocks (1.57).

THE SERIES:
The Mavericks defeated the Bucks on Jan. 2 in Dallas, 123-104. Dallas has scored 100 or more points in the last seven games against Milwaukee.

NUMBERS GAME:
9.6: Joe Smith's rebounding average in the last five games.

8: Victories by the Bucks in their last 10 home games.

19.7: Desmond Mason's scoring average in the last seven games.*


----------



## Mavs Dude

This a tough game for me because I really want to root for the Bucks but Dallas is my team and they need every win they can get. I say Dallas wins 110-90.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Mavs Dude said:


> This a tough game for me because I really want to root for the Bucks but Dallas is my team and they need every win they can get. I say Dallas wins 110-90.


*I'm with ya Mavs Dude, I like both teams. I want the Bucks to get the victory, but I want to see Devin, and Dirk have good games.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Halftime Report*

*Halftime Report:*​*Bucks playing good at halftime :banana: , posting a 59-57 lead against the overmatched Dallas Mavericks. Michael Redd leads all Bucks scorers with 15 points, with Joe Smith trailing him by one, with 14. Maurice "no respect" Williams leads the Bucks in rebounds and assists, with 9 and 6. If he can increase his scoring in the 2nd Half(3), he could be on his way to a triple double.*

*The Mavs are led with 17 points by Jason Terry, and 11 from both Michael Finley and Dirk Nowitzki. Dirk also leads the Mavs in rebounding with 7. Local favorite Devin Harris played 11 minutes in the 1st Half, posting 4 points, 2 rebounds, and assist, and a steal.*

*Hopefully we can keep up the good play, and get our 9th victory in our last 11 games at home...* :clap:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Very, very hard fought game. The Mavericks were just too much down the stretch, winning the game 112-110. Michael Redd had a chance to tie the game at the end, but he missed his shot over Darrell Armstrong as time expired. Can't be mad at the way the Bucks played, but a win would have been nice!! I will be back later with a full game recap.

Bucks-110
Mavs- 112*


----------



## The Future7

Redd,Smith and Mason sure played well tonight. I was getting tired of Redd, Mason, and Smith scoring. They were getting easy buckets.Fortunatly the Mavs pulled out the win.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Game Recap*

*Game Recap:​**The effects of a healthy Michael Finley and Dirk Nowitzki were felt tonight in Milwaukee, propelling Dallas to a 112-110 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks. The tandem combined to score 48 points, and shot 50% from the field. The young Bucks held a 2 point lead at half, but were overpowered by a deeper Dallas team, whose benced scored 9 more points than Milwaukee's. Devin Harris, who was born and raised in Milwaukee, came off the bench to score 9 points and dish out 9 assists. The Mavs were in scoring by Nowitzki with 29, rebounds by Nowitzki with 9, and assists by Jason Terry who had 5. The turning point of the game was when the Bucks led, 104-102, but just like that, Nowitzki drove to the lane, drew a foul and layed it in for a 3 point play.

The Bucks were led be a gaudy Michael Redd, who dropped 33 points on 12-25 shooting. Point Guard Maurice Williams shared the rebounding lead with Power Forward Joe Smith, each bringing down 9. Williams, who scored 10 points, also dished out 8 assists, coming very close to his first career triple double. Erick Strickland played decent in 14 minutes, scoring 9 points off the bench. Desmond Mason had 20 points, and Joe Smith had 19 points, for the Bucks, who had won 8 of their last 10 games before tonight's defeat.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Pictures*

*Game Pictures:*​


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

In the words of one Rasheed Wallace: 'Both teams played hard...both teams played hard.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

Mo has to learn to use his explosiveness and quickness to find his man immediately and get in front of him and deter him on the other end like he does on the offensive end or he cannot start many games next year...

That is what I want to see him improve. Jason Terry is quick...sure enough. But one thing TJ did when he was healthy is he played good position defense where he found him an quickly and at least impeded his explosion to the basket...

Mo gets beat too easily and screened too easily on the defensive end. This may be the only reason where you get a Swift and a Chandler to get back and block shots like a Okafor a Howard or a Camby...would do and a Wallace & Wallace...

Joe Smith is a 'beast.' Is anyone playing hard then this young man? I love the guy. I dont know if we can let him go next year. He would be an excellent backup and play 
a lot of minutes...along with Desmond and Mo off the bench depending on who we get to come in here...
The ole Brooklyn Dodgers had a mantra they used to say that is explicable here...'wait til next year' fans....

All of your teams who are beating Bucks now. You wont next year! They now have an excellent basis to work with now...You can see it!

A smart off season and we are back in the hunt easily....I can see loads of free agents who would want to come here to play just by looking at how hard and how devoted these men are at competing and playing the game the right way and like pro's.

We might not make the playoffs which is fine...but to a man they are doing us real proud...I love the effort. I loved the aggression, the passion, the fire, and the character.

Bucks are even starting to get effort and respect calls from the game officials...who have really improved by the way....

If any of you ever get a chance to watch Ronnie Nunn's show on NBATV on the way the NBA conducts the officiating operations...you will be impressed. I like the way Ronnie explains everything and have less and less issues with refs now then I used to... Bucks looked good. I got no problems with our guys... :clap:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

> Mo gets beat too easily and screened too easily on the defensive end. This may be the only reason where you get a Swift and a Chandler to get back and block shots like a Okafor a Howard or a Camby...would do and a Wallace & Wallace...


*Very true...but Mo is young, and he is still learning how to compete on an NBA Level....give him time, Mo will be a solid starter or a great backup in this league*



> Joe Smith is a 'beast.' Is anyone playing hard then this young man? I love the guy. I dont know if we can let him go next year. He would be an excellent backup and play a lot of minutes...along with Desmond and Mo off the bench depending on who we get to come in here...


*Joe Smith is the most underrated player on the Bucks, and one of the most underrated players in the NBA. Night in and night out he gives 100% and a double double....if we do upgrade the PF position, he would be an amazing spark off the bench...*



> All of your teams who are beating Bucks now. You wont next year! They now have an excellent basis to work with now...You can see it!


*Agreed. One of the best young core groups in the league*



> A smart off season and we are back in the hunt easily....I can see loads of free agents who would want to come here to play just by looking at how hard and how devoted these men are at competing and playing the game the right way and like pro's.
> 
> We might not make the playoffs which is fine...but to a man they are doing us real proud...I love the effort. I loved the aggression, the passion, the fire, and the character.


*Your preaching to the choir....This team is going to be contenders soon enough....*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

This kid is a great young player...<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 Bhttp://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/photos?photoId=703743&gameId=250700153ORDER=0 ALT="HARRIS, DEVIN" TITLE="HARRIS, DEVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/HARRIS, DEVIN.jpg">Ok now..


----------



## DHarris34Phan

MilBucksFan2TheCore said:


> This kid is a great young player...<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 Bhttp://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/photos?photoId=703743&gameId=250700153ORDER=0 ALT="HARRIS, DEVIN" TITLE="HARRIS, DEVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/HARRIS, DEVIN.jpg">Ok now..


*Well Yeah.... :woot: *


----------



## alex

I was at that game and actually had decent seats, and it's simply amazing to see what Dirk Nowitzki can do. He's 7'0" tall, engineers the fast break, shoots pull-up jumpers in transition and in the half-court, and does literally everything. He's so friggin amazingly talented. If only he where a Buck


----------

